
The Quiet Crisis Unfolding in Software Development - joesmo
https://medium.com/@billjordan1/the-quiet-crisis-unfolding-in-software-development-cffbdafbf450#.cts5ksybx
======
Grishnakh
>Odds are far better than good that your high performers are achieving what
appears to be high levels of productivity by building technical debt into the
application by taking shortcuts whether intentionally or unintentionally.
Examples of shortcuts are not taking the time to design and architect things
well at all levels (low to high — think objects and object hierarchies,
database schema changes, etc.), failing to test adequately, and crafting code
that is hard to read, maintain and extend.

I've seen this: young developers who get things done quickly, but when you
look closely at it, it's not really well architected and ends up needing a lot
of fixes and changes. And worse, as said here, it's hard to read and maintain,
and seems to have almost no commenting so it's very hard to understand quickly
what's going on when you're not familiar with that code.

~~~
JoeAltmaier
Lots of code is write-once, and in that situation productivity at the cost of
technical debt is absolutely the right decision. There's no easy right answer.

~~~
Grishnakh
I disagree. It doesn't take any real time to write a comment while you're
thinking of it; coding for work is not a speed contest where seconds count,
and if you're trying to save 60 seconds not writing comments, you're doing
something wrong.

Most likely, people who don't comment have the exact same mentality you have
("this is write-once, no one's going to look at it"), but the problem is
they're wrong. Other people do come back and need to change it later.

------
vibrato
If we're advocating for comfort, why stop at collared shirts and jeans? As
somebody whose commute includes a mile of walking each way, I appreciate being
able to wear shorts and a t shirt when I like.

------
nkboora
You have nicely summarized how important to take care of employees. Though I
am not manager, there is lot of stuff in common of the suggested advice. Hope
every manager think/work the way you have written or at least try.

------
jaxgrant
How does the content of the article justify the dramatic title?

